# : \



## FortunateSon (Sep 20, 2007)

how can i get fruit flys to not fly for young mantids?


----------



## rbaby (Sep 20, 2007)

Buy a flightless fly culture  .


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, like rbaby said, you have to buy them. Try from most of the good breeders who have websites. For example, www.mantisplace.com (Nick)(Not advertising) I bought D. hydei from him. Did you catch your flies from the wild?


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 20, 2007)

I get D. Melanogaster (small ones) from PetCo. Petsmart has D. Hydei (larger ones).


----------



## AFK (Sep 20, 2007)

if you cut off the wings, i bet they won't be able to fly


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

In Biology class we learned how to change fruitfly traits. The ones i made came out with no eyes and some had white eyes. You'll need a electric microscope, specimin glass, female and male fruitfly, micro needle :lol:


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 20, 2007)

TELL ME HOW PLEASE!!!! I never learned that!!!!! I wanna make my ffs super energetic(Is it possible?), or make them have legs growing out of antennae(Like I saw in hte museum) so that my picky Nigerians would eat them.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You'll need a really really really really really expensive microscope though. If you get one PM me and I'll tell you. The microscope needs to zoom close enough to be able to see chromosomes.


----------



## FortunateSon (Sep 20, 2007)

alls i did to catch my fruitflys was to put a few cherries in the bottom of a gatorade bottle and let them rot and now there are flys everywhere


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 20, 2007)

A slice of banana works pretty darn well (except for the smell).


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 21, 2007)

> alls i did to catch my fruitflys was to put a few cherries in the bottom of a gatorade bottle and let them rot and now there are flys everywhere


Yep, you usually get flightless ones from a store.


----------



## Precious (Sep 24, 2007)

Put them in the freezer for two minutes. They'll come around quickly, but while there groggy the mantids can nab 'em! I have several small home grown cultures of flightless melanogaster and hydei. PM me if you want one.


----------



## echostatic (Sep 24, 2007)

are there any articles online about changing fruit fly traits? this sounds interesting...


----------

